# PlayStation Vita downgrade tool Modoru released by TheFloW



## sith (Feb 13, 2019)

wow! Amazing!! Thanks TheFlow!


----------



## x65943 (Feb 13, 2019)

The Homebrew community continues to support Vita after Sony abandons it

Exciting times for the vita


----------



## warweeny (Feb 14, 2019)

Since this is getting some attention, i might as well ask here.

Is there a way to play psp iso's natively yet with the vita custom firmware?
And i do not mean with the psp emulator, but as it is with the psn titles bought and played directly from the vita.
The quality is so much better when played on the pstv that way.

if not, well too bad i guess lol.


At the topic, it is nice to see a downgrade tool, but i do not see a real reason for it to exist?
Why does a person want to go back to 3.60 for example when they already have a hacked vita?


----------



## Crazystato (Feb 14, 2019)

warweeny said:


> Since this is getting some attention, i might as well ask here.
> 
> Is there a way to play psp iso's natively yet with the vita custom firmware?
> And i do not mean with the psp emulator, but as it is with the psn titles bought and played directly from the vita.
> ...




Because 3.60 is the entry point for permanent cfw (You must be on 3.60 to install 3.65 enzo)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

"modoru" means "go back" or "return" in japanese.
thanks to theflow for keeping the vita scene alive.


----------



## realg123 (Feb 14, 2019)

Awesome!!!!!! Thank you One the downgrade is finished, could you enable sd2vita? I have a 3.67. I would like to downgrade to 3.65 to have a perm solution


----------



## smf (Feb 14, 2019)

What are the chances that sony can block this? I'm waiting until there is an exploit for 3.70 before buying a vita, because of price gouging on older firmware. It will be annoying if by the time the latest version is exploited, the downgrade is no longer possible.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

realg123 said:


> Awesome!!!!!! Thank you One the downgrade is finished, could you enable sd2vita? I have a 3.67. I would like to downgrade to 3.65 to have a perm solution


i havent tested this and i dont have a reason to but i dont see why you wouldn't be able to enable sdvita after

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smf said:


> What are the chances that sony can block this? I'm waiting until there is an exploit for 3.70 before buying a vita, because of price gouging on older firmware. It will be annoying if by the time the latest version is exploited, the downgrade is no longer possible.


sony doesn't care about the vita enough to block it


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 14, 2019)

nice, but I'm good at 3.68.
enso is overrated, h-encore is only 1 extra click.


----------



## HtheB (Feb 14, 2019)

Crazystato said:


> Because 3.60 is the entry point for permanent cfw (You must be on 3.60 to install 3.65 enzo)


You can also install 3.65 Enzo directly when you're on 3.65


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2019)

warweeny said:


> Is there a way to play psp iso's natively yet with the vita custom firmware?
> And i do not mean with the psp emulator, but as it is with the psn titles bought and played directly from the vita.
> The quality is so much better when played on the pstv that way.


They're the same thing, PSN titles use the same exact PSP emu as Adrenaline. Adrenaline is just a full fledge CFW for that emulator, it's not something different. Whatever quality difference you might see is likely because of the way you have Adrenaline setup. 

Regarding the news, neat. Nice to see someone managed to figure this out without having to do a NAND swap.


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 14, 2019)

smf said:


> What are the chances that sony can block this?


Zero, on the versions currently out to date that is



warweeny said:


> Why does a person want to go back to 3.60 for example when they already have a hacked vita?


I said it in the other topic: because you want to relive the good old days 



warweeny said:


> but i do not see a real reason for it to exist?


Because It's Possible, of course?  (especially after years of people, including scene leaders, saying "it isn't really achievable")



warweeny said:


> Is there a way to play psp iso's natively yet with the vita custom firmware?


As in having the actual bubbles appear and work (without using the forwarder maker)? Nope, closest you can get is by converting to devkit (hey that's another reason to go back to 3.60!), in which case you get the bubbles but they don't start



Crazystato said:


> Because 3.60 is the entry point for permanent cfw (You must be on 3.60 to install 3.65 enzo)


Hasn't been true in quite a while; in fact, TheFlow compiled multiple variants of Enso-EX on his github, giving you the free choice of Enso for 3.60 or 3.65, Molecule or original bootlogo, boot_config on ur0 or vs0


----------



## Treeko (Feb 14, 2019)

Chary going wild with all these news updates today, keep up the good work!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

Any benefits rolling back to 3.60? I'm on 3.65 with enso


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2019)

CrisFTW said:


> Any benefits rolling back to 3.60? I'm on 3.65 with enso


In your case, no. The major benefit from this would be for users on 3.67+ who want to go back to 3.60-3.65 for Enso support. Otherwise, there's no benefit for users on 3.65 (unless for some reason you just really want to be on a lower firmware, even though in this case there's likely no benefit to it).


----------



## raxadian (Feb 14, 2019)

This is awesome, almost makes me want to get a Vita.


----------



## pick421 (Feb 14, 2019)

I can't seem to find a copy of 3.65 firmware anywhere. lol My vita is on 3.51 I haven't touched it in that long

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pick421 said:


> I can't seem to find a copy of 3.65 firmware anywhere. lol My vita is on 3.51 I haven't touched it in that long



I just realized I'm probably going to need several PUP files. ;/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pick421 said:


> I can't seem to find a copy of 3.65 firmware anywhere. lol My vita is on 3.51 I haven't touched it in that long
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## blindseer (Feb 14, 2019)

pick421 said:


> I can't seem to find a copy of 3.65 firmware anywhere. lol My vita is on 3.51 I haven't touched it in that long
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Haven't needed to break this site out in awhile but hey, https://darthsternie.net/index.php/ps-vita-firmwares/


----------



## Crazystato (Feb 14, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> Zero, on the versions currently out to date that is
> 
> 
> I said it in the other topic: because you want to relive the good old days
> ...



I stand corrected. I literally updated 2 days ago using the old method then haha


----------



## ReanUnfazeD (Feb 14, 2019)

PADORU PADORU......

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

3.65 EVERYBODY!!!
https://drivers.softpedia.com/get/g...ation-Vita-PlayStation-TV-Firmware-3-65.shtml


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2019)

Crazystato said:


> Because 3.60 is the entry point for permanent cfw (You must be on 3.60 to install 3.65 enzo)


That is wrong. You can install enso on 3.65.


----------



## ReanUnfazeD (Feb 14, 2019)

gnmmarechal said:


> That is wrong. You can install enso on 3.65.


Where did he get that information!? haha


----------



## templeofhylia (Feb 14, 2019)

ReanUnfazeD said:


> Where did he get that information!? haha



here or the equivalent of

h-encore exploit on 3.65 allows enso


----------



## ReanUnfazeD (Feb 14, 2019)

templeofhylia said:


> here or the equivalent of
> 
> h-encore exploit on 3.65 allows enso


dUDE I mean where did he get that wrong info....
My factory firmware was 3.65 but I managed to install enso


----------



## templeofhylia (Feb 14, 2019)

ReanUnfazeD said:


> dUDE I mean where did he get that wrong info....
> My factory firmware was 3.65 but I managed to install enso



whoops

oh well


----------



## THYPLEX (Feb 14, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> In your case, no. The major benefit from this would be for users on 3.67+ who want to go back to 3.60-3.65 for Enso support. Otherwise, there's no benefit for users on 3.65 (unless for some reason you just really want to be on a lower firmware, even though in this case there's likely no benefit to it).


I Can play pretty much every game on the firmware 3.65 ?


----------



## LuigiXL (Feb 14, 2019)

Worked a charm! Thanks @* TheFloW*


----------



## lucks (Feb 14, 2019)

Has anyone tried to install testkit fw on retail with this?

I don t remember if there are other checks


----------



## nxwing (Feb 14, 2019)

This is pretty neat! My Vita is back on 3.60 and enso makes things better plus there's reF00D so I can also play newer games. Big thanks to TheFloW for this and also every other Vita hacker out there!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2019)

THYPLEX said:


> I Can play pretty much every game on the firmware 3.65 ?


Yes, using Ref00d you can use/play any content on whatever firwmare you like, including any games that require a firmware above 3.65.


----------



## THYPLEX (Feb 14, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yes, using Ref00d you can use/play any content on whatever firwmare you like, including any games that require a firmware above 3.65.



That's sorta like a spoofer ?


----------



## nxwing (Feb 14, 2019)

THYPLEX said:


> That's sorta like a spoofer ?


That's one way to explain it. Games that require higher firmware load a bit slower at the start but otherwise, they work fine.


----------



## nekojosh (Feb 14, 2019)

This is cool! I wonder, if I buy a new Vita from Amazon, will it come with a downgradable firmware?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2019)

nekojosh said:


> This is cool! I wonder, if I buy a new Vita from Amazon, will it come with a downgradable firmware?


Yes. Any brand new, unopened Vita should be on any firmware below 3.65, Sony hasn't manufactured any Vita's recently enough that'd have a higher firmware than 3.65. If you get a Vita that's on a higher firmware than 3.65, it's not actually a brand new product, it was likely opened and updated by someone at some point.


----------



## nekojosh (Feb 14, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yes. Any brand new, unopened Vita should be on any firmware below 3.65, Sony hasn't manufactured any Vita's recently enough that'd have a higher firmware than 3.65. If you get a Vita that's on a higher firmware than 3.65, it's not actually a brand new product, it was likely opened and updated by someone at some point.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## CrossOut (Feb 14, 2019)

Extraordinary! Now everyone can have a hacked Vita. I really hope to see a massive improvement for Vitacheat as well.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nekojosh said:


> This is cool! I wonder, if I buy a new Vita from Amazon, will it come with a downgradable firmware?


One thing is that now higher frimware versions can be downgraded (3.68) Some people may charge a much higher price for a used vita. Get one as cheap as you feel like and ask the seller what frimware version it is on too.


----------



## supermist (Feb 14, 2019)

My psp 2000 is in need to a new shell after a screen replacement, but I may just mod my vita instead now.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 14, 2019)

Gonna try this with my PS  Vita TV Soon. Will report back.

Edit: it worked flawlessly


----------



## RivenMain (Feb 14, 2019)

I got a chinese 3.63 motherboard that's been laying around.. So that'll be useful.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 14, 2019)

Any thread were to find the best Vita models to buy?


----------



## Vinceherman (Feb 14, 2019)

just downgraded my 3.68 PSTV to 3.65, worked a treat thanks theflow




raxadian said:


> Any thread were to find the best Vita models to buy?



https://solarisjapan.com/search#q=vita wi-fi&page=0

is a good place for nice used Vita's, so much better than buying a second hand one off ebay, 3g OLED ones at bottom of page are the best in my opinion; you can have 2 SD cards with the 3g ones (PSVCD & SD2VITA)


----------



## susanoomon (Feb 14, 2019)

I need some help with this. I keep getting error code C2-12848-3 when I try to downgrade my 3.68 vita.... How do I fix this error?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 14, 2019)

ReanUnfazeD said:


> Where did he get that information!? haha


It used to be the case. It's pretty outdated information, but hey. At one point, he'd have been correct.


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 14, 2019)

I got a Vita TV on 3.70, i guess i will have to wait? xD


----------



## Frankbel (Feb 14, 2019)

AMAZING. Now I can downgrade that stupid 3.68 in my vita!


----------



## susanoomon (Feb 14, 2019)

How do I fix the C2-12848-3 error? It's preventing me from getting the downgrader from installing the 3.65/3.60 firmware update.....


----------



## Yohoki (Feb 15, 2019)

Those of you that have successfully used it, does your system settings still show the higher firmware after it's been downgraded? I started on 3.68 and tried installing 3.65. I feel like everything went right but both system settings and Modoru say I'm still on fw 3.68 . I don't wanna start mucking around with things if I'm not actually on 3.60 by some chance.

EDIT---
This is what happens when you install using the wrong PUP. Everything looks correct, but System Settings shows original firmware. Make sure your download manager doesn't auto-unzip your folders... It might auto unzip the wrong one and you'll have no idea.


----------



## ReanUnfazeD (Feb 15, 2019)

Just hope that you will get a 3.68 one....
Trust me... that feeling after seeing your desired FW while in the store.....  It so G00D


----------



## pick421 (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you so so much!


----------



## j43728 (Feb 15, 2019)

Best thing ever happen to vita, happy I didn't buy those overpriced vitas from eBay that was on 3.60/3.65 Flow is the best, the downgrade was quick and simple

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

finally I can enjoy custom themes to the full potential and saving me a click actually makes me want to use my vita more now


----------



## ReanUnfazeD (Feb 15, 2019)

j43728 said:


> Best thing ever happen to vita, happy I didn't buy those overpriced vitas from eBay that was on 3.60/3.65 Flow is the best, the downgrade was quick and simple
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> finally I can enjoy custom themes to the full potential and saving me a click actually makes me want to use my vita more now


cheers!


----------



## face235 (Feb 15, 2019)

Cool, I may look into this someday.


----------



## realg123 (Feb 15, 2019)

Stupid question. If you downgrade do you have to install the mod again?


----------



## lucks (Feb 15, 2019)

realg123 said:


> Stupid question. If you downgrade do you have to install the mod again?


Yeah


----------



## anhminh (Feb 17, 2019)

So does this mean we can dump game pass 3.65?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 17, 2019)

anhminh said:


> So does this mean we can dump game pass 3.65?


This has been possible for over half a year, since the 3.67/3.68 exploit released in July.


----------



## ganons (Feb 17, 2019)

You have to have hacked vita in the first place to use this?


----------



## ReanUnfazeD (Feb 17, 2019)

ganons said:


> You have to have hacked vita in the first place to use this?


YES.....
A 3.67 OR 3.68 
any hackable fw


----------



## ZeroHikari (Feb 17, 2019)

So I followed the instructions of the guide above and renamed the ur0:/tai folder to disable plugins and rebooted my vita, however when I boot up h-encore and run modoru or vitashell, it says the file is corrupt (though the h-encore is still running!) I've tried uninstalling and installing vitashell but it now says "Failed! 0x8001001c" at 33%. any ideas? i'm on 3.68 and followed the guide for 3.68 initially at vita.hacks.guide

Edit: Ignore me, I fixed it. Turns out there wasn't enough storag eon the memory card!


----------



## dubsmachine (Mar 5, 2019)

not totally true, I guess it depends where you buy it from.
I got a new black Vita from Amazon Japan and it was already installed with 3.68.
I hacked it and have it SD2Vita installed and interested in this to reduce steps on boot up but from what I read it may not work if Vita comes with higher than 3.65 from the factory.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yes. Any brand new, unopened Vita should be on any firmware below 3.65, Sony hasn't manufactured any Vita's recently enough that'd have a higher firmware than 3.65. If you get a Vita that's on a higher firmware than 3.65, it's not actually a brand new product, it was likely opened and updated by someone at some point.


----------



## ReanUnfazeD (Mar 7, 2019)

padoru padoru


----------



## Metro City (Mar 9, 2019)

I hope in a tool wich can back from 3.69 to 3.65


----------



## raxadian (Apr 10, 2019)

Metro City said:


> I hope in a tool wich can back from 3.69 to 3.65



Well not exactly that but... 

For 3.69 and up go here:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/theflow...-upcoming-ps-vita-3-69-3-70-jailbreak.534788/

For 3.68 and down this thread is the one to be.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 16, 2019)

Got an used Vita with 3.65 so I wanna try to go back to 3 60  Besides Vitacheat are there other plugins that don't work in 3.60 in their latest version?


----------



## lucks (Apr 18, 2019)

Everything work on 3.60, it has 100% compatibility while the others could have issues with some old plugins


----------



## raxadian (Apr 18, 2019)

lucks said:


> Everything work on 3.60, it has 100% compatibility while the others could have issues with some old plugins



There are some plugins that in their latest version only work with 3.65. Like Viracheat, that's why I asked. Yeah 3.60 is better 95% of the time but I wanna know more.


----------



## Spellblade137 (Jun 16, 2019)

What are the benefits and risks? I have 3.70 with the trinity hack and I'm loving it but I don't know if I should downgrade with modoru or not I can't seem to find and sources that give a straight answer on the benefits of downgrading to an older firmware or the risks involved


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2019)

Spellblade137 said:


> What are the benefits and risks? I have 3.70 with the trinity hack and I'm loving it but I don't know if I should downgrade with modoru or not I can't seem to find and sources that give a straight answer on the benefits of downgrading to an older firmware or the risks involved


The main benefits for going down to 3.60/3.65 are permanent hacks with Enso/h-encore, and some plugins don't support newer firmwares so you might not get the full experience. (Dunno the full list of them, but our section on Vita Hacking should mention some)

If you don't care about having to run the hack on every reboot, and you don't feel you're missing any plugins, then you can sit on 3.70 no problem. Otherwise, there's no real reason not to downgrade TBH


----------

